# DP/DR and general anesthetic



## terrances (Aug 22, 2013)

ok so around 1 month ago i had DP/DR triggered by a really bad time on marijuana, i'd been struggling to cope with it and just looking for a way to recovery. unfortunately last week i had an accident involving a fire door and my fingers and i had to undergo urgent surgery on my hand, meaning being put under general anesthetic, following the incident, more specifically after waking up from the general anesthetic i feel horrendous, my DP feels so magnified i literally feel like a ghost, with that constant sinking feeling in my chest, for some reason i feel like im living in a small window of time, i.e i always feel like i've just woken up, with no recollection of the past few seconds/minutes , i also find that i have a bad tremor . has anyone with DP had anything similar to this that could recommend anything for me? would bee really appreciated!


----------



## wonderlandme (May 22, 2011)

i had gallbladder surgery in July and after the general anesthesia my dp is times worse! i have tried a bunch of diff meds but nothing is helping every day i feel more and more unreal, i cannot feel my body.


----------

